# Archie update



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

So he will be 6months old in 2 days. Time has flown by.
A lot of people have said he's the most amazing chihuahua they've met as he doesn't have the typical chihuahua traits (yappy, scared of everyone, bite everyone etc etc). And I'm really proud of him! Considering he's my first pup, and a dog that I can call my own - I'd say I've done an okay job and haven't given up  so here are the latest pics (if you're not a follower on instagram yet @archie_thechihuahua)








Him coming 2nd in Most Handsome Dog and 3rd in Waggliest Tail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

We get the same compliments whenever we take ours out too - no one can believe they're Chihuahuas who don't snarl, growl, bite, shake, etc. It's so sad that EVERYONE thinks the same thing, but it's nice to be able to educate them a bit on how the breed should really be!

Archie is a handsome little dude all right!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

He is quite a smart looking young man. Love his fashion sense, too. Peanut was born 10-20 so they are very close in age.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks! I did finally get a pic of him looking killer-ish! I can get him to bark on cue but doing that and taking a pic was difficult for me (doing 2 different hand movements at once lol)








My boyfriend wanted to call him killer. So when he takes him to work he can say "Killer come" put on loud bark noise then see a chi pop out of the car. I'm trying to get Archie a bit more manly so he can walk him. But him being a 6 foot tall body builder is proving a bit difficult to walk a 10inch chi  I will not give up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My hubby is a big guy and he gets a real kick out of being the big man with the little dog. When we went to Pet Expo I over heard someone say "Did you see the big guy with the tiny dog in a purse?" He thought that was awesome. He has asked for a more manly dog pouch, though. LOL


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Haha!! Nice one! I don't think I can see my boyfriend carrying him around, even in a dog pouch/satchel/purse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

My husband's over 6 foot as well and he likes (but won't admit it) to walk our puppy! Where we live now I actually see a lot of tough looking guys with tiny dogs. We have this carrier which is manly enough my husband will actually use!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww he's so cute! That picture of him sleeping is so sweet. And it's great that he turned out so friendly.  I get told the same thing about my chis. It's a shame that so many people think those traits are typical of chihuahuas because to be honest most chis I've met have good temperaments.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Nothing sexier than a big guy with a Chihuahua


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It's so sad that such sweet little dogs have such a poor stereotype =( I'm so glad Archie is doing so well, he's adorable!


----------

